# Morso 1125 Value??



## lecomte38 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an old Morso 1125  in good condition.  Black porcelain, with the screen.  Any guesses what it is worth?


----------



## webbie (Mar 13, 2011)

Really nice stove!
It's a matter of finding a person who wants it - I suppose the range would be $450-950, the upper end if it is in almost perfect condition and you find the right buyer.


----------

